# SPL custom box for some Kicker's



## ginod (Dec 19, 2009)

I wont to build box,max SPL box for kicker comp VR'S  .

sow i chek out some box'es and im its was sow bad!
sow pleas,i wont that you get me the recip to the best SPL box for TOW CVR'S 

the best large box they are playing the besl SPL songs, like 3 6 mafia,lil wayne and all this ****..

my friend tell me that 35Hz is the best to them,and for lowd bass.
i see in some video that one CVR sub in custom large box make a 147DB //its can be real...? daamm!

gino/// and sorry for not sow good english


----------



## Bythenumbers (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you need a box designed or are you looking for help with your own design? What kind of vehicle are you running these in?


----------



## ginod (Dec 19, 2009)

Bythenumbers said:


> Do you need a box designed or are you looking for help with your own design? What kind of vehicle are you running these in?


ok'my car is a 92' daiyatsu aplause (sorry!) i wont to build a new one (for tow subs ) sow...:worried:

and whit this future box,i wont going to the max SPL! max power from them.
but...i wont that i have after this...less hef from the truck to use my think man..but it is not neseserry..help!


----------

